# Luggage cake for competition



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I am going to attempt to make something similar to this at the weekend (not going to try the open case at the top though, looks v hard! Mine will be closed like the bottom 2):





  








luggage.jpg




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 1, 2013








I am going to keep the concept of 3 cases stacked in a similar way (I like 3, two is a bit bland), but mine are for a competition and I am going for pastel colours in line with the magazine running it. 

Has anyone ever made anything like this before? I've never made a novelty cake and I have never even iced something in fondant!

I am going to do a simple sponge, cover it with butter icing, colour fondant and top it with that. I'll then make all the attachments etc out of fondant which I will colour and glue on with edible glue. 

How hard can it be, what could possibly go wrong... ? * /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

A great place for research on how to structure your supports and carve it are on a website called cakecentral.com. They have forums similar to here as well as tutorials to minimize your risk of it getting jacked up.

Good luck and happy creating!


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Lauren, I'll check it out now /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Today I sent off my entry for the above mentioned competition. I had to e-mail the magazine my recipes and methods, a photo of my cake on their front over (using a template they provided) and a photo of me with the cake.

My cake on the front cover of the magazine:





  








Front cover.jpg




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 6, 2013








Me with the finished cake last night:





  








Bianca and the cake.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 6, 2013








Overall, I was happy with it. it was the first large cake I've ever made. My fondant icing could have been much better, but it was ok as a first attempt.

Today I brought the cake into work for people to eat. I tried a little bit, it was very moist and tasted lovely (sponge & buttercream). It's a shame that this competition is run on looks alone.

If anyone wants the recipes here you go:

*Sponge Cake Recipe*

340g self-raising flour

280g caster sugar

280g Unsalted butter (plus a tiny bit extra for melting and greasing the cake tin)

5 large eggs, room temperature

3 tbsp Whole Milk 

8 inch square cake tin with removable bottom

Method

Pre-heat oven to 130 C (fan oven). 

Melt a small amount of butter in a saucepan, grease the cake tin all over and cut out a square of baking paper to line the base of the pan. 

Sieve the flour directly into the KitchenAid bowl, add all other ingredients and mix on the lowest setting (2) with paddle attachment until everything is combined. 

Increase the speed to fast and mix for another 2 minutes. The batter will be smooth, lump free and thick when ready.

Pour into the prepared cake tin, smooth the batter so that it has equal amounts all over and place in centre of oven. Cook for 1 hour 30 minutes. 

Insert a sharp knife into the middle of the cake, if it comes out clean with no batter sticking to it than the cake is cooked. 

Turn out onto a wire cooling rack and allow to cool completely before decorating. 

Repeat twice more to make the additional 2 other cakes required. There will be leftover cake, I made mine into mini Victoria Sandwiches and gave them to my neighbours. 

Once the cakes are baked and cooled, cut to required size (see below) and then cut each cake in half lengthways. Make buttercream (recipe below) and spread generously on one half of each cake, spread strawberry jam on the other side. Sandwich cakes back together again and begin to decorate. 

My cakes were cut to the following sizes:

Bottom: 19cm x 15cm

Middle: 14cm x 12cm

Top: 10cm x 8.5cm

*Buttercream Recipe*

140g Unsalted butter, cut into cubes 

280g Icing sugar, sieved

2 tbsp Whole Milk

Put cubed butter in KitchenAid with paddle attachment and beat on high for 20 seconds until butter is soft. 

Add half of the icing sugar, beat until combined.

Add the remaining icing sugar and two tablespoons of whole milk. 

Beat the mixture on med-high until light, creamy and smooth. 

*Decorating the cakes *

Now comes the fun part!

Colour your fondant using a small amount of icing concentrated coloured gel.

Roll out the fondant for the bottom cake to the required size.

Coat the bottom cake in a thin layer of buttercream on every exposed side.

Roll fondant around the rolling pin and unroll over the cake.

Smooth down the top of the fondant, and then work on the sides getting them as smooth as possible.

Cut off excess fondant and set the cake aside.

Repeat for the other 2 cakes.

Roll out/cut white fondant shapes to size as required for luggage piping, straps, buckles, screws, handles etc. and attach to the cakes with edible glue. 

Paint the buckles and screws with edible gold paint.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Goldi: You did a terrific job on that cake, good for you and I hope you win ! If this is your first time making a stacked cake, then I do believe you have alot of pastry talent that you should continue to hone.

Did you use any supports ?


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

petalsandcoco said:


> Goldi: You did a terrific job on that cake, good for you and I hope you win ! If this is your first time making a stacked cake, then I do believe you have alot of pastry talent that you should continue to hone.
> 
> Did you use any supports ?


Thanks Petals. Nope just baked them all, decorated the bottom one and then stacked the next and decorated that as I went along. It's a bit on the wonky side though. That recipe makes moist but quite dense sponge which is perfect for carving into shapes.

I don't think I'll win, but I hope mine wont be the worst entry either /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic Goldi!

Did you have to use any dowels?  It looks like a tall cake, how did it stand up to the ride into work on the train?  I used to ride the city bus to work, so I rarely, if ever took baked goods in with me.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Fantastic Goldi!
> 
> Did you have to use any dowels? It looks like a tall cake, how did it stand up to the ride into work on the train? I used to ride the city bus to work, so I rarely, if ever took baked goods in with me.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I'm not sure what a dowel is! Sorry still a novice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

The train journey into London was interesting.. my husband said to me after "you couldn't have got more attention if you'd had a basket of puppies and kittens with you!" The cake was too tall to go in my airtight cake lock boxes, so I put it on a shallow tray, covered it in cling film and then had to hold it all the way. Wasn't too bad, I had a seat and balanced it on my knees. I then glared at anyone who tried to pass me without removing their rucksack first (I had no choice but to sit on the aisle, train was packed).


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Goldi,

When I asked about supports , I was wanting to know if you had used any non edible items like straws, plastic or wooden dowels to support your cake so it would not shift.

Here is an example of a cake being made with supports, of course its just one example of many. I realize that it was your first cake but you may want to consider using supports in stacked cakes as they really work in keeping your cake straight and help prevent it from slanting or giving out because of the pressure. Most places that sell cake supplies have these in stock. Have you seen or visited Peggy Porschen's store ? http://www.peggyporschen.com/parlour.html ( I admire her work and have all her books) When you have time, maybe take a look at some of her work.

116 Ebury Street
Belgravia, London SW1W 9QQ
Tel +44 (0) 20 7730 1316





  








support.png




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 7, 2013


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Oh thanks petals! I didn't use anything no, just stacked em up and hoped for the best. That looks like a great idea though, I'll invest in some.

If I win this comp, as well as having my cake on the magazines front page I get to go to Peggy Porschen's home and recreate the cake with her in her own kitchen. I highly doubt that will happen though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Did you use any supports ?


... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif ... I missed that Petals ...

right!, supports, here a popular place to go (at least where I am in Arizona) is Michael's ... I buy loads of things there (and not just for cake decorating either), though I've never made a stacked cake before.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Goldi, your cake is lovely. you must be really pleased with the results. I can just imagine the reactions of your fellow travellers. Looking forward to seeing the next one. Are you going to be doing any more competition work?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I love your presentation, Goldi, I love the combination of pastel colors and the details on the cake. Bravo! Fingers crossed, but I'm sure your cake will be top choice!


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Chris! I really enjoyed making it which was really why I entered. Took quite a while but I loved it. Good practice too.

Oh thank you bughut (what a great user name!!). I will make more for sure, now I know it’s not as daunting as I first thought. I will practise on relatives and make them birthday cakes etc. I usually make cupcakes, and I am planning to start selling those to my local farm shop just as soon as I get my kitchen redone and have the council give me a hygiene certificate. I would love to something like this full time, but right now it's too big a leap for me. I have been in my job for 14 years, it's pretty secure and well paid and I just can't risk it. I thought if i stared selling to my local farm shop I could do that in my spare time without risking my full time job. Then I'll see what happens I guess. I'm also hoping that if I practise these bigger cakes I might get asked to make some by people who buy my smaller cakes..

All revolves around my kitchen being totally ripped out and redone though (which I have wanted done since we moved there 8 years ago – not just for this)! I have an estimate and want to do it, but its working out if I can afford it with all the other things we have going on right now. Money money money, everything revolves around money..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice job.    Tip when you need supports use plastic as I have seen many a wood dowel  mold.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

chefedb said:


> Nice job. Tip when you need supports use plastic as I have seen many a wood dowel mold.


Great tip, thank you I'll remember that!


----------

